# Real Caboose Dimensions



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

I'm trying to find the deminsions of the center copula cabooses, like the new center copula caboose that USAT is bringing out.

Specifically I'm looking for deminsions relating to the B&O center copula cabooses.

I've searched the web and can only find deminsions for the models, not the real thing.

Any help will be appreciated.

Randy


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont know about a B&O caboose, but I have the dimensions of the actual "North East" caboose for you.. 
(the one USA trains is coming out with) other center cupola cabooses are probably fairly close: 

Length - 31' 6" 
Wheelbase - 19' 
height (roof, not counting cupola) - 11' 
max height (top of cupola) - 13' 6" 
Width - 9' 3" 

Thats from a drawing of a LV "Northeastern" caboose. 
I think I have a scan of the drawing around somethere..I will look for it. 

Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scotty 

If you can find the drawing that would be great. 

Randy


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

those are great 

Thanks Scotty


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Edit

I posted here by mistake, there is another thread about scale size going...


Michael


----------

